# Heart Broken.



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not been able to talk or write about my loss of two incredible Goldens within weeks of each other.
It started when Monty had a damaged salivary gland caused maybe by a splinter of wood he had to have an operation as the abscess would not clear up ,he died shortly after his op to remove the gland...he was only 9 months old!he was our shooting star who was also loved dearly by Rio a 3 year old Golden they never stopped playing and had us in stitches with their escapades.
A few weeks later Shane our 12 year old Golden passed away ,only about 3 days before an xray showed he had a large mass in his chest mercifully it was very quick with no pain his system just shut down.
Shane was my shadow if I put my hand down there he was .....I miss him so.
Now we only have one Golden left Rio I have never seen a dog grieve like Rio before he just waits by the window .
In April we will be getting another Golden puppy not only for us but also 
for Rio ...it is so very quite in the house without Monty and Rio charging around together and then curling up with Shane to have a snooze.
Its not fair Monty was only a baby full of life and love.
Shane has been by my side through the good and bad times it hurts so much...the pic's are of Shane, Shane with Monty as a pup,Shane with Monty at 8 months ,Rio watching out of the window with Tiddles and all 3 playing together as they did every night.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

What beautiful pups. I am so sorry for your losses, and I hope your new puppy will bring some comfort to you and Rio.


----------



## djetta (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh my god! I am sooooo sorry about your losses. I just lost one, couldn't imagine 2????? Poor Monty...........You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I cannot even begin to imagine losing both dogs in that short timeframe. I hope a young pup brings some happiness to your home.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I wish I could help soften your sadness, i just can't imagine losing 2. Your puppy will bring happiness to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, oh my God, I have a huge lamp in my throat, tears are flowing down, I am so, so sorry. I just cant believe it all happened to you in such a short time, my heart is breaking reading your post. Sending prayers and many hugs.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. You must be devastated and poor, poor Rio too. Wishing you some comfort and peace.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine losing so much at the same time. 

Your new puppy will bring you tons of joy, and for now focus on Rio, he needs you most now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry, my heart breaks for you. Please know you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. I lost my Bonnie and Clyde within three months of each other from different cancers; I understand. It's all those little things that you miss. It is hard, please know my thoughts are with you...Dawn


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very very sorry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so sorry, I feel your pain as we are getting close to the bridge with our Rookie. I hope you will find some comfort in this forum, as we have. It helps to know people are thinking of you and your loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a hard loss for you. I am so sorry. I know the empty home feeling. Hugs


----------



## golden99 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have absolutely no words. I can't imagine the heartache you're feeling. To lose one but to lose two? How are you finding the strength to even type? 

I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have much for words, just lots and lots of compassion and I pray the pain softens quickly for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of two of your babies so close together. I just can not imagine the overwhelming grief you must be feeling. I am sorry for Rio as well. I know how hard it is to comfort a grieving dog. My thoughts are with you!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I'm so so sorry...
That is all I can say

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So very sorry for your losses.b


----------



## Triever (Oct 26, 2011)

My deepest heartfelt sympathy! I truly understand as we lost our precious Annie less than a week ago.? The pain is raw & tears continue to flow. We still have our awesome Jack, a litter mate to Annie, and without him I can't imagine. I feel your pain, as many others here do, you are definitely not alone in your sorrow! Be well!❤









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thank you so much every one*

Oh Buddies Mum please please dont upset your self I am so very sorry as I know you are here to give support for us all when we at our lowest ebb, dont take all this on your self,just look into your lovely boy eyes give him a big cuddle and know part of Buddy is looking is looking back at you.

I know when we get our new puppy Shane and Monty will be part of him because this is how we bring them up with all our love and Rio will be there to do the same as he did with Monty and as Shane did for Rio.

Its so hard to deal with Monty's passing as he was only a baby still and he was a bright shooting star so very special so Shane has gone to look after him.

My first two pic's are of Monty in all his glory in my eyes one of the most beautiful Golden's I have ever seen, Shane is the epitome of the British Golden the kindest boy I have ever had pass through my life,of course you can see I am very biased. 

I have been blessed and when our new baby settles in we might adopt an older dog from Aussie Golden Retriever rescue if needed.Its the only way we can say thank you to these so very special Golden dogs.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry I meant to send my reply to all of you but I sometimes get a bit lost on here ...I am hopeless charting my way around computers at the best of times.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses of Shane and Monty. 

Poor Rio, our dogs grieve just as much as we do. 

Prayers your new pup will bring the much needed joy back into your lives.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Losing two dogs in such a short time would leave me in bits and pieces. Losing one is agony enough. I hope that sharing stories and photos here can help you to work through your grief.

Dogs do mourn, sometimes for a very long time. This week I saw Joker nuzzling the leather collars that were worn by his half-sibling Charlie, who died 2.5 years ago, and by Sabrina, who raised Joker and Charlie before she was stolen from us by kidney disease and cardiac cancer 8 years ago. I can't describe the look on Joker's face as he looked up at me from those collars, as if to ask where they had gone.

Having a new puppy will help to lift Rio's spirits and reduce loneliness that he must be feeling, but he will still grieve. As you will.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seeana*

Seeana

I can't tell you how sorry I am for your loss of Monty and Shane!
It is SO HARD to lose two dogs so close together.
Very glad you are getting a puppy for Rio and you to help with the healing.
If you want to email me the dates they went to the Rainbow Bridge, I will add your babies to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list!!

[email protected]


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So very sorry, for the loss of both, what a shame to lose both, but to see a 9 month old die, is really horrible.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

As soon as I saw your thread my first thought was sweet Shane and I know how much you love him, never in million years I would have thought that something could happen to sweet Monty puppy, never. I wasn't ready to read that he was gone, cant imagine how hard is that for you. And I know Rio was very upset when Shane was sick. Big brother Shane just could not let his little brother to be alone. May your boys play together with my Buddy, time will come for all of us to be together again. Hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thank you so much.*

You really are the sweetest lady Buddy's Mum, I believe that These Golden Angels bring out the best in all of us such is their love for us, I am getting another pup from Fernfall Retrievers in Aus 'this is only my opinion but thier Goldens are simply stunning and they are all very much loved, Monty was by their Sire who has Stanroph Shogun in thier pedigree, Shogun was an English Ch. who came to Australia for 12 months and he was the sire of our darling Shane,and our new puppy has Shogun in his pedigree as well.

We miss Monty telling us we must not forget to feed the goldfish in the pond he could not rest until that was done,and then charging around the paddock expecting Rio to go with him if Rio was late he would run back and push Rio with his nose to get going, he would not let Rio take Shane's toy out of his mouth either, Monty adored Shane and was so gentle with him, often he stood kindly looking down at Tiddles our old cat while she wrapped her paws around his front leg and softly nibbled it.
He had the biggest smile........enough! I must look to the future we still have Rio and we know he will really cheer up when the puppy arrives as he would play all day with Monty when he got bigger ,he really does get on so well with other dogs, the good thing is that I am home all day ,we go to pick out our puppy on Saturday so looking forward to it.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry for your losses. We lost our girl, Liberty in May and our boy (her half brother) Artemis grieved terribly for her as we did. They were from different litters but they came home the same day and were never apart. We brought a new golden puppy into our home (Justice) as much for Artemis as for us. We found that although Artie obviously doesn't have the connection that he had with his half sister, he still enjoys the company of another dog. He often brushes Justice off and ignores him, but if Justice disappears for more than a few minutes, Artie is going in search of him. Of course the fact that Artie is 8 years old and the puppy is now 9 months old makes a difference too.....Justice wants to play ALL THE TIME......Artie.....not so much! 

You will be in our thoughts as you travel down this difficult road. Take care of yourself and lots of extra loving on Rio will help get you all through.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Beautiful dogs. I lost a dog last July, It's so hard and I think about her everyday.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your sad losses, just heartbreaking for you. It is so sad to watch a dog grieve for their friend  I hope that your new pup will help to heal both yours and Rio's hearts a little.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in how are you doing and how was the puppy visit. Hope Rio is doing better too.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your losses. I lost my angel almost a year ago. I can't imagine how you feel , except that I understand that sense of loss. Time heals a bit, as well as honoring their memories... My heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Dante*

Thank you so much ,Rio is still pining for his best friend Monty and his mentor Shane ,as for us we will never get over Monty ,Shane we accept as his time had come but miss him so very much.
We went to pick out our puppy at 6 weeks on the 16-3-2014 and we had it narrowed down to two of them, a second one as an afterthought really, but when we went down to make our final choice the second puppy made a beeline for us rolled onto his back and gently patted our faces this is out of 10 puppies choice made' Dante came into being.

He is the same line as as Shane and Monty (Stanroph Showgun) he was an English Ch. who came over to Aus for 12 months Shane was his son and Monty his grandson.

We pick Dante up on the 29-3-2014 and Rio will come with us and the healing will start for all of us.Oh the small Pic is Bastion the sire of the puppies haven't downloaded pic's of puppy yet watch this space.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dante*



seeana said:


> Thank you so much ,Rio is still pining for his best friend Monty and his mentor Shane ,as for us we will never get over Monty ,Shane we accept as his time had come but miss him so very much.
> We went to pick out our puppy at 6 weeks on the 16-3-2014 and we had it narrowed down to two of them, a second one as an afterthought really, but when we went down to make our final choice the second puppy made a beeline for us rolled onto his back and gently patted our faces this is out of 10 puppies choice made' Dante came into being.
> 
> He is the same line as as Shane and Monty (Stanroph Showgun) he was an English Ch. who came over to Aus for 12 months Shane was his son and Monty his grandson.
> ...


So happy for you and Dante! Guess Dante told you he wanted you! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - have no words that will help, but we are thinking of you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and I'm so very sorry for your loses. Very glad that you have Dante to help Rio and you start to put your life back together. Have always loved the name of Dante.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I lost my Buck and KayCee 1 year and 10days apart an didn't think I would get thru that. I can't imagine osing two so close together, especially one so young as Monty. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, that's a huge loss. Our Chester was grieving deeply when we lost our Charlie. I could see it in his eyes. My hubby was grieving heavily too, inconsolable. A week after Charlie passed, we got Thunder. My hubby pulled right out of the grieving and so did our beautiful boy, Chester. Thunder was a delight for us all. We lost Thunder three weeks ago and have no dogs left. This is pretty tough. I would like to get another Golden sometime in the future. I love this breed, as I know all of you do.


----------

